# Megazorb



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Has anyone used this and what are your opinions on it? Have you has any problems with it?
I was using Carefresh, but it is way too expensive if you have more than a couple of mice, so I bought some Megazorb which is similar and much much cheaper. However, the sack of it that I have seems to have a slightly dusty feel to it, and the one cage I have used it in, the girls' breathing sounds a little heavy and one of them has a very pink nose...
I don't really want to chuck the whole lot out.. is there any way I can reduce the dust? My OH suggested sieving it lol...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I used it for rats and, although I liked it very much as a bedding, I found it smelled of wee before any rats had set foot on it! :lol: I found the quality can vary greatly from bag to bag. It also gets stuck to EVERYWHERE and is impossible to hoover up.

How long have your mice been on it? If it's a recent change for them then they'll probably need a couple of days to get used to it anyway. Otherwise, try sieving some and see if that helps.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

They've been on it for just over a week, but I've just cleaned them out and have just noticed... so it could be an initial reaction. I think once I've used this bag I'll just switch to wood shavings... everyone else uses it so clearly I should too


----------

